

Interviewee opens for private beta - blored
http://blog.clutterme.com/2007/08/today-is-big-day.html
We went ahead with it anyway.  And in all fairness to pg and for the benefit of knowledge of everyone in this forum, ClutterMe isn't the idea that we originally applied with.<p>We'd like to thank you for your patience in my spamming of this forum.  I will keep you updated on our progress.<p>~Mark
======
marrone
I watched the demo video. Congrats on what looks to be an easy to use user
interface. The kind of app you are making is the type where the ui pretty much
makes or breaks the entire thing. You seem to have pulled off a fairly good
one

------
blored
We went ahead with it anyway. And in all fairness to pg and for the benefit of
knowledge of everyone in this forum, ClutterMe isn't the idea that we
originally applied with.

We'd like to thank you for your patience in my spamming of this forum. I will
keep you updated on our progress.

~Mark

